# after get married eu citizen can i apply for citizenship in Portugal?



## foysal (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi, 
I am a non EU citizen came in Portugal without valid visa about a month ago. My girl friend is British. She want to come and marry me in Portugal. Am i allowed to get married here? if yes after getting married can i allowed apply Portuguese citizen? How long it will take to apply? what is requirements to apply? Or can i apply for British citizen from here? 
Some one please help me.
Many thanks, 
Foysal.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

*You wouldn't be complete the process or be able to get the required permissions without being a legal Resident or visitor, so NO*


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

foysal said:


> Hi,
> I am a non EU citizen came in Portugal without valid visa about a month ago. My girl friend is British. She want to come and marry me in Portugal. Am i allowed to get married here? if yes after getting married can i allowed apply Portuguese citizen? How long it will take to apply? what is requirements to apply? Or can i apply for British citizen from here?
> Some one please help me.
> Many thanks,
> Foysal.


Hi - I've just read this same post on the 'Italy' forum! Are you cloned, or are you simply desperate to find a (any…) country within the EU which permits illegal immigrants to stay, marry and gain citizenship, purely through the lucky chance of having a British girlfriend…? So, for clarification - what is your own nationality and in which country are you, today?

GC


----------

